# Let's see your homebuilt gravel bikes!



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I've seen a few pics of converted road and CX frames, so I thought we could put them here and share some of the results.

Here's my Marin hybrid grinder. It was originally packaged with riser bars as a bike trail cruiser. I used a CX crankset, an MTB carbon fork, pedals and cantilevers, a fixie shallow drop bar, Ultegra 10 spd, and Ebay 36mm deep carbon rims. I love this thing! It's fast, light and very comfy in the rough stuff.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Non-Urban Assault Bike. Sometimes called "Starship Enterprise"...sometimes called "Sexy". Very much a tank, and lordy does it put a smirk on my face.

Carver Ti frame with Paragon slider dropouts, Niner CX fork, custom wheels hydro Di2, FSA 46/30 crank, 700X42mm tires with full coverage fenders and pannier racks


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

A couple of BMC CX gravel bikes.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I built up another one this time using an old ebay carbon mtb frame and fork. The geometry was a little closer to what i was looking for, and I haven't ridden the frame in 5 years, so I thought I'd see if I could improve on my first attempt. I'm glad I did it because I really like it! 
I scored some good deals from the Performance Bike close outs, including a set of Stans Arch mk3 27.5 wheels, bars, stem, shifter/brake levers, and crankset.
It weighs just 18.5 lbs with pedals, rolls fast, and handles better than the Marin I built up. The 400 gm Maxxis 27.5x1.5 Rambler tires are superlight and tubeless. The drivetrain is a combo of XTR 10 spd with a Dura Ace front derailleur, and FSA crankset. 46/34 in front and 11-36 out back.
I did a 24 mile test ride on mixed gravel and chipseal roads in Michigan and I couldn't be happier with the tire choice.
The only change I may make is to lower the stem down a bit more. For now its comfortable with all the winter gear I'm wearing.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Deleted - Miss read the thread, don't have a converted frame just a home built gravel bike with Gravel frame


----------

